# Rocky Trail Day in Norddeutschland



## el Lingo (14. September 2007)

Treffen wir uns doch mal im Norden, um einen Tag lang die Trails zu rocken. Anbieten würde sich der Harz (entweder ein Bikepark oder eine Freeride-Tour) oder der Deister mit seinen mehr als guten Trails.
Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Sw!tch (14. September 2007)

läuft 

juhuuuu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

ich würde sagen Deister


----------



## el Lingo (14. September 2007)

Das habe ich gehofft! Ja, dann schauen wir mal, wenn wir noch dazu bekommen. Kairo ist ja auch Hamburger...
Bei mir hier aus der Gegend wären wir ganz sicher 4 oder 5.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (14. September 2007)

Ich wär bei den 4 oder 5, nur zur Zeit gesundheitlich ausser Gefecht, dauert noch a bisl!
Achse ist seit heute wieder eine heile drin!


----------



## Sw!tch (14. September 2007)

joo bleib noch n bisschen krank, ich brauch noch geld für nabe und reifen 
naja... trotzdem gute besserung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

ja wird bei mir Terminlich auch erst im Oktober was werden.
Ab nächstem Wochenende erst mal München und Obersdorf
und das Wochenende darauf (29.9.) unser Jump'n Fly Festival in Ahrensburg/Hamburg


----------



## el Lingo (15. September 2007)

Dann macht einen Vorschlag


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2007)

also mir is es gestern wieder in rücken gefahren - extrem übel. 
muss ma schauen wie schnell ich das wieer hinkrieg. kann kein halben kantstein runterrollen ohne das es schmerzt...geschweige denn den lenker hochzuziehen.
ansonssten.... die woche vonm 29. bis zum nächsten wochenende geht bei mir nciht schüleraustausch. niko kann bis dahin soweit ich weiß auch nicht oktoberfest und dirt-festival. wenn cih wieder da bin müsst ich bald ferien haben und da bin ich für alles zu haben.. solangs mitm rücken wieder geht.


----------



## Daniel12 (18. September 2007)

hallo zusammen,
bin auch gelegentlich in Hannover - würd auch zum Treff kommen.
Frage: kann man im Deister mit einem RMX fahren, also von wegen bergauf und so, oder ist das zu schwer dafür?
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2007)

hey Daniel....ich werde auf jeden Fall auch mit dem RMX kommen. Wärst dann nicht der Einzige der Leiden muss. 
Es soll aber wohl gute Abfahrten geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. September 2007)

Ach, die Jungs im Deister fahren auch mit einem Demo oder A-Line die Berge hoch. Ist zwar anstrengend, aber machbar. Wenn's gut geht, wären es drei RMX und so wie ich es sehe, der Rest Switches. Da geht was!


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2007)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder vom Grabweg als Appetizer, mehr in meiner Galerie






























Zu sehen sind Gap____Jumper und ich plus Fabian auf dem letzten Bild. Alles ein Trail im Deister.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. September 2007)

hui hui hui ich bin schon ganz heiß......
hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter..


----------



## el Lingo (30. September 2007)

Ach, heute war es von oben trocken und von unten rutschig, ich mag das. wir sollten einen termin ausmachen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Oktober 2007)

ok was haltet ihr vom 13. oder 14. Oktober?
Dann kann man in der darauffolgenden Woche noch mal nach Winterberg knistern. Oder noch geiler...am 13. alle im Deister und am 14 fahren wir alle nach Winterberg. Müssen wir nur irgendwo da pennen.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Oktober 2007)

ja, bin auch für das wochenende, also 13./14.
2 wochen später(27./28.?) wär ich dann für winterberg. das wochenende davor geht aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuttiesLiebling (8. Oktober 2007)

hmm ich hätte ja auch bock, aber ich weiß nich ob ich mit dem slayer mithalten kann.^^ außerdem ist von berlin schon ganz schön weit! somit wünsch ich euch viel spaß!


----------



## el Lingo (8. Oktober 2007)

Hm, ich kläre das mal ab, wäre ja schon dieses WE.


----------



## dom92 (8. Oktober 2007)

jo der plan hat sich geändert bei dem wetter is erstmal wberg dran...

wärs denn so schlimm wenns "schon" dieses we wär?
dann bin ich eben für nen termin die nächsten drei wochenenden...
schlag was vor!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Oktober 2007)

ja genau
siehe Comunity Talk


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Oktober 2007)

Damit es übersichtlich bleibt,der passende thread ist doch bereits vorhanden


----------



## el Lingo (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin für vorschläge offen! also dieses we seid ihr in wb, richtig? dann später, aber nicht zu spät;-)


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Oktober 2007)

richtig. darauf folgendes wochenende oder darauf folgendes wochenende auf das darauf folgende wochenende?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (9. Oktober 2007)

Später muss auf jeden, da nächstes lernen und schrauben angesagt ist!


----------



## el Lingo (13. Oktober 2007)

So, ich schlage jetzt mal nächstes Wochenende,also 20. oder 21. vor. Wenn das Wetter dann noch so gut ist, wird das richtig gut...


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

Also, wie sieht es aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (15. Oktober 2007)

sonntag wäre top! werd gleich noch mit niko drüber quatschen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

ja Sonntag ist gut.  
Wetter ist auch gut angesagt.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

dann laßt uns den sonntag festmachen. wird dann zwar voll sein auf den trails, aber das macht ja nichts. Also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

der Sw!tch und ich.
RMXer.....lasst mich nicht hängen!


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

Habt ihr Kontakt zu Kairo?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

bisher nur per Forum, aber ich werde ihm mal ne PN schreiben.
3 Bikes und 3 Leute bekomme ich mit im Golf. Oder er hat ein größeres Auto


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

kommt ihr jetzt ohne ihn zu dritt oder wie?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

ne mit ihm, wären wir zu dritt.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

Was ist mit Deinem "Fotografen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde ihn morgen drauf ansprechen. 
er ist auf jeden Fall schon wieder heiß auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## el Lingo (16. Oktober 2007)

Also: Sonntag ist fix. 
Treffpunkt entweder hier: Parkplatz am Waldkater, 30974 Wennigsen (Deister), ist ca. 100m dahinter auf der linken Seite und sollte mit NAV zu finden sein (Map 24 zeigt ihn an), 
oder am Bahnhof. 
Uhrzeit 10h oder 11h, wäre mein Vorschlag.
Kein Lift, also ausreichend Getränke und Essen mitnehmen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Oktober 2007)

am Sonntag hat er leider keine Zeit.
Da ist er wieder bei seinem Hobby tätig und macht Fotos.

Aber beim nächsten mal ist er dabei. Er freut sich!


----------



## el Lingo (16. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht kommt ihr ja noch öfter mal in den deister. kann ja passieren


----------



## Kairo (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf jeden dabei, entweder mit dem Switch (wenn es wieder funktioniert) oder dem Slayer. 
Auto habe ich leider nicht, nur meine Freundin und die braucht es leider selbst. Aber Fahrgemeinschaften sind eh lustiger und günstiger, danke an Mr. Freeride.
Was würdet ihr denn Helm- / Protektorentechnisch empfehlen? Das volle Programm? Und auf wieviele km muss ich mich einstellen?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

Also zu den Protektoren: Es gibt viele, die fahren nur mit großem Helm und Beinschützern (Derk und ich inkl.), aber auch immer einige, die mit mehr Schutz unterwegs sind. Das hängt stark von den Vorlieben ab. Ich bin das ganze Jahr, auch in Wberg und im Harz nur so gefahren und fühlte mich auch nicht unsicher, obwohl es bei einem Sturz mit mehr Schutz besser wäre. Ich würde sagen, bringt einfach mit, was ihr habt und nach der 1. Runde könnt Ihr entscheiden, was ihr braucht. Du solltest mit beiden Bikes gut fahren können, obwohl Du Dich sicher auf dem Switch sicherer fühlen wirst (ich habe aber auch nur 150mm und nen Luftdämpfer).
Tja, das mit den km ist so eine Sache. Hoch dauert immer ein bisschen, ich schätze, es sind ca. 3 oder 4km bis man oben ist. Und ein paar sollten wir schon schaffen. ;-)
Oben auf dem Kamm ist eine Gaststätte, wo man über Mittag mal Pause machen kann. Wenn Ihr noch fragen habt, einfach melden:
0176 411 799 85 (nicht mehr die alte Nummer, Niko)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

hey ho
Haste mal ne Mark äääh ein Bild von dem großen Double?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

Welchen meinst Du? Den 11m Double, von dem es bei Youtube Videos gibt oder etwas anderes?


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

naja der große Double ebne von dem du erzählt hast 

hast nen link für mich?

edit: glaub ich hab ihn


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

hm, ich haue hier einfach mal ein paar links zu Videos vom Grabweg rein.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fa5_xK3p5y0
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SY9oJI1v_Lw
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xkcL0dRXgrI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=y-I3qyUNf2w


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DY7rdGjTrr4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2Fxuq4518
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xkcL0dRXgrI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=f-Ob2zpCqK4


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

Und noch eins von mir auf der flowigsten Passage des Grabweg, "klein Langenhagen"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sl0EuoNzbKw


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

ja coole sache. 
sieht anspruchsvoll aus -> man muss die landungen treffen und kann nich einfach irgendwie fahren wie in wberg


----------



## el Lingo (18. Oktober 2007)

die mußt du wirklich treffen, sonst ist's aus.


----------



## el Lingo (19. Oktober 2007)

Wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## Kairo (19. Oktober 2007)

wir sind gegen 10 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (19. Oktober 2007)

Navi?

Naja, ich werd versuchen pünktlich zu sein! Wird vielleicht feucht aber sicher lustig, also bis denne!!!


----------



## el Lingo (20. Oktober 2007)

Wenn jemand von Euch einen Adapter für Marzocchi-Gabeln hat, bitte mal mitbringen. Bis morgen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Oktober 2007)

Scheibenbremsenadapter? Auf 203mm Scheibe?
Und nur für morgen?


----------



## el Lingo (20. Oktober 2007)

Nein, um meiner Gabel etwas mehr progression zu geben, also den zum Luft aufpumpen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Oktober 2007)

aso hehe ja klar bringe ich mit.

Wo sollen wir nun hinkommen? Bahnhof oder der Parkplatz?


----------



## el Lingo (20. Oktober 2007)

Super, danke!
Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns am Bahnhof und ihr fahrt uns dann nur kurz hinterher.


----------



## Kairo (20. Oktober 2007)

So, bin gerade zurück von meinem Händler, das Switch ist wieder einsatzbereit. Jetzt werden noch Kalorien für morgen gebunkert, das Bier ist schön kühl, der Grill gibt alles und das Holz fürs Lagerfeuer ist auch schon da. 
Also bis morgen


----------



## el Lingo (20. Oktober 2007)

Ja, gönn Dir mal ordentilch Kalorien, Du wirst sie brauchen Ich war heute mit Gap extra noch mal Sport machen, damit ich morgen nicht zu fit bin


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Oktober 2007)

ich freu mich schon richtig, obwohls mir vorm Uphill echt graust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (21. Oktober 2007)

So, daheim, nach dreckig aber schon sehr glücklich!  

Und so schlimm war der Uphill ja auch nicht, oder?!

Nuja, erstmal den Staub vom Kampf abklopfen! Wobei, es war ja heut kein Staub da und als Kampf würd ich des auch nicht bezeichnen..

Nächstes mal wird sicher noch besser!

Greetz Derk


----------



## el Lingo (21. Oktober 2007)

Ja, das war doch wirklich ein richtig guter Tag! War klasse mit Euch, Jungs


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Oktober 2007)

oh ja war echt super. Hat auf jeden Fall spaß gemacht.

Und nun erst mal Rücken schonen und ins Bett. Morgen wird sich um die Bikes gekümmert  

Werde wir jetzt ja wohl öfters machen nä?


----------



## el Lingo (22. Oktober 2007)

Das will ich doch hoffen!


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Oktober 2007)

Ja, fands absolut Wahnsinn, so schöne Trails und Sprünge und noch dazu so schlammig und rutschig  
waren auch meiner Meinung nach ne richtig gute Gruppe, alle locker drauf und das Fahrerniveau war auch ziemlich ähnlich(.. und hoch  )
und das Hochschieben ging auf jedenfall auch... weil man wusste, dass es sich auf jedenfall lohnt!
Definitiv wieder..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2007)

hey danke Kai, sehr coole Videos und Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (23. Oktober 2007)

Kein Ding, gerne wieder. Und ne Wiederholung ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht. Das kriegen wir doch wohl auch noch dieses Jahr noch mal hin oder?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2007)

ich denke schon, wenn der Schnee nicht dazwischen kommt.
Erst muss ich 2 Wochen meinen Rücken schonen   damit das auch mal weggeht.


----------



## el Lingo (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich will doch hoffen, dass Ihr nochmal kommt, schliesslich fehlt mir das Video vom Ladies Only!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2007)

oh ja das war echt großer mist...ausgerechnet bei dir.

"Wir kommen wieder!"


----------

